# Anyone else totally disappointed by the ISE?



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

We went to the International Sportsman's Expo yesterday and what a bust! If you are in to homeopathy, bamboo pillows and beds, tasers, skin moisturizers, purses, or pain treatment specialists there was plenty to offer. Seems like each year the number of outfitters gets less but is still bearable. This year was kind of past the breaking point IMO. Save yourself $12 unless you have a good wad of cash to go book an Alaska or Africa trip.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I've got a pair of free tickets or I would probably skip it. Getting less and less interesting every year.


----------

